# Arkansas Family float: canon city to pueblo?



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I do not know it very well. I know that Swallows canyon is supposed to be nice. There is definitely at least one low head dam in there. I would look at AHRA's website, see if they have a river map. Google Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area.


----------



## bula (Feb 2, 2005)

I'd be prepared for multiple agricultural dams and diversions, prisons, farmland, and wastewater treatment plants. don't pick up hitchhikers.


----------



## kaimana (Aug 21, 2007)

Found the map. thanks. It doesn't really help with finding a take-out above the reservoir, it shows one but I cannot find it on google maps.


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

You might also consider putting in below the dam at Lake Pueblo and taking out at the Nature Center (a great park with a boat ramp) or continuing on to the Pueblo Whitewater Park portaging the only lowhead dam river left (there is signage alerting you to it). The first is about 3-4 miles and the second is about twice that.

-Bryan
Pueblo Paddlers


----------



## kaimana (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks. I will consider that. I was hoping that above the lake would have some wild areas.


----------



## kaimana (Aug 21, 2007)

I found a trip report here
PaddleWise - Stories

besides the downed trees it sounds pretty good.


----------

